# CF or Glass hood for 69 GTO



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Who makes a high quality hood and front bumper for a 69 GTO? I bought one years ago and it was so wavy and full of pinholes I just cut a hole for the blower and fogged it black. Personally for my car I'd rather not even run a hood, I know, what a *******. My wife on the other hand says it "freaks her out" when I nail it and the front end comes up and she can see the ground in front of the firewall. Seriously. Anyway, this hood I bought is so bad underneath that it would just take too much work to fix. I think I could make one from scratch faster than I could fix this thing. I just want a hood I can pretty much cut my hole, scuff and paint. I can paint the hood myself. 

The Endura nose has cracked (again) It was an original off of another car that I refinished about 10 years ago. I wish I would have bought a glass nose to start with but this car was going to be restored stock original when the project started. Nose had cracks which I repaired with flexible filler and used all the proper chemicals and cleaners and flex agents and all that junk. On a stock car it might have lasted, but I figure there is probably a little twisting going on when I get in the gas.

I would appreciate and suggestions and pictures if possible.

Thanks! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There's a guy on this forum that could probably make you a "quality" CF hood. Maybe even a bumper....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone?


----------

